# Anyone Wear Apple Watch and Conventional Watch on Other Wrist



## Rebnats

Hi, Just curious, I love my conventional watches but would like the ability of smart watch for notifications, fitness tracking etc. So I would not give up wearing the former and wondered how it would look say wearing Apple Watch 38mm on my right wrist, whilst keeping the conventional watch on my left. Is this kind of dumb or a good solution.
In this situation I would disable the raise wrist display on the Apple Watch.


----------



## rocknsnow

Rebnats said:


> Hi, Just curious, I love my conventional watches but would like the ability of smart watch for notifications, fitness tracking etc. So I would not give up wearing the former and wondered how it would look say wearing Apple Watch 38mm on my right wrist, whilst keeping the conventional watch on my left. Is this kind of dumb or a good solution.
> In this situation I would disable the raise wrist display on the Apple Watch.


I do. I used to wear a Fitbit on the right wrist and a watch on the left. Now my Fitbit has been replaced by an Apple Watch. I like my watches and use my Apple Watch more as a fitness tracker. I would say the 38mm is not much bigger than the Fitbit or others like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I would pass on the two watches worn, except maybe at a GTG.


----------



## Rebnats

ronalddheld said:


> I would pass on the two watches worn, except maybe at a GTG.


Excuse me if I appear dumb, what is a GTG ?
Any reason why you would pass on this scenario, if you wore the smaller Apple Watch just as a fitness tracker and for notifications etc, as RockandSnow mentioned.
Cheers.


----------



## ronalddheld

Rebnats said:


> Excuse me if I appear dumb, what is a GTG ?
> Any reason why you would pass on this scenario, if you wore the smaller Apple Watch just as a fitness tracker and for notifications etc, as RockandSnow mentioned.
> Cheers.


I might were two watches at a watch get together. Basically I do not want to stand out with two watches in public. YMMV.


----------



## BarracksSi

I don't wear two watches. The AW serves well as a wristwatch, after all.

I use my other watches for days when I want to disconnect.


----------



## ronalddheld

MLaybe wear the AW during the day, and others at night?


----------



## zetaplus93

If you wear long-sleeves (especially with the cold weather coming in), then it's not too bad. Give it a try and see how you like it.

The AW makes for a great chrono (count up _and _down) and alarm if you have a simple 3-hander.


----------



## Taerid

I was seriously considering doing the schwarzkopf, but then I realised that there's no point and it can seem a tad pretentious.


----------



## ItnStln

Taerid said:


> I was seriously considering doing the schwarzkopf, but then I realised that there's no point and it can seem a tad pretentious.


Does anyone know why General Schwartzkopf wore two watches? I'm assuming one was local time, and one was Tampa's time zone as that's where the headquarters was.


----------



## adnjoo

yup  
Actually I keep switching between these two (one at a time of course).. the AW2 doesn't work as well on the right wrist as Fitbit due to the case-size being square == looks more like a conventional watch vs a wearable line-tech-thing like Fitbit) imo..


----------



## KXL

I wear two. The apple is on my right wrist and the "real" watch of the day is on the left. 

Very few have even noticed and I'm always in short sleeves. IMO most people are absolutely clueless when it comes to noticing much of anything. Those that do notice usually ask about the apple "because they're thinking of getting one". 

As for what others think....I could care less. That crap went out when I left high school.


----------



## Richie.L

I never have a thought of using 2 watches. I'll stick with 1 conventional watches at a time...


----------



## Richie.L

But those 2 watches on one go might become a trend though... I think fitbit style would be better because looks more like a bracellet than a watch.


----------



## ItnStln

Richie.L said:


> But those 2 watches on one go might become a trend though... I think fitbit style would be better because looks more like a bracellet than a watch.


I wear both a Fitbit and my watch together, but if I wear my Apple Watch I don't wear another watch with it.


----------



## heatharnold

I wear one of my automatics on my left and the Apple Watch on my right. When asked, I tell people I just can't give up my mechanical watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzervali2006

I end up using my fitbit as a watch during the work week. It's super light and comfortable plus I like the fact that I can see my texts on my wrist without having to reach for my phone... On the weekends I usually wear one of my Tags or Omega watch


----------



## lithium5

I wear my Apple watch on the right wrist and my mechanical on the left. No one has noticed at all. I find the AW useful as a fitness tracker. Quick glance time and date, the mechanical. I've switched off the "activate on wrist raise" on the AW to save battery life.


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to the Apple watch forum.

Being watch aware I typically observe what watch a person is wearing.
I don't say anything about it. I suppose that is the same as not noticing.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Cober

hearing that I'm not the only one to struggle with this is reassuring. Ive been contemplating getting an AW for awhile. I guess Im more afraid that I won't want to wear my mechanical pieces, but I doubt that will ever happen. Ive asked my gf if it would look weird to wear two, she says yes, but I don't think she really gets it


----------



## lithium5

rationaltime said:


> Welcome to the Apple watch forum.
> 
> Being watch aware I typically observe what watch a person is wearing.
> I don't say anything about it. I suppose that is the same as not noticing.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thank you! Although I spoke too soon. Have had two people ask me in the last week why I'm wearing two watches. They don't seem to understand that my mechanical watches aren't just for telling the time and that the AW serves different purposes other than just telling the time!


----------



## dalethorn

lithium5 said:


> I wear my Apple watch on the right wrist and my mechanical on the left. No one has noticed at all. I find the AW useful as a fitness tracker. Quick glance time and date, the mechanical. I've switched off the "activate on wrist raise" on the AW to save battery life.


I wear a U-Boat Bronzo on the left and the AW on the right. When I got the AW I turned off every setting at every level, then enabled only time, date, temperature, battery pct., appointments, and stopwatch with a 3-second dial (accurate to 1/50 second). I get 100 hours per charge.


----------



## hm1time

I wear both, conventional on left and AW on right. If anyone asks I say I like the mechanical for time and the AW for tracking and other functions.


----------



## akita0507

I just ordered an AW from best buy (they are having $70 promo) and thinking about wearing both, but it may look pretty weird?


----------



## tar6

I do it all the time cause as much as i love my automatic i also hate reaching for my phone anytime i get notifications or in a meeting.


----------



## MDJAnalyst

I wear both. Very few people will notice this kind of thing, and it's completely practical. I have a computer on one wrist and a mechanical timepiece on the other. Just because it's called a "watch" doesn't mean it's scratching my mechanical watch itch.

Also, what a weird social norm to only be allowed to wear one. I think society just hasn't caught up.


----------



## BarracksSi

MDJAnalyst said:


> Also, what a weird social norm to only be allowed to wear one. I think society just hasn't caught up.


I think it's an effect of constantly declaring watches as "tool device items with a functional purpose" rather than "man jewelry". It's perfectly fine for my wife to wear multiple bracelets -- she's wearing two right now, and we're just sitting at home -- but a "man" is typically not supposed to wear shiny decorations.

Two watches, then, invites someone to ask, "Why are you wearing an extra watch? Don't you only need one to see what time it is?" and, therefore, imply that the extra watch is just for bling.

Of course, this ignores those who might wear a watch plus a basic Fitbit band -- but at least their purposes are different and don't overlap, and a fitness band is much smaller and doesn't compete for space as much.


----------



## ItnStln

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's an effect of constantly declaring watches as "tool device items with a functional purpose" rather than "man jewelry". It's perfectly fine for my wife to wear multiple bracelets -- she's wearing two right now, and we're just sitting at home -- but a "man" is typically not supposed to wear shiny decorations.
> 
> Two watches, then, invites someone to ask, "Why are you wearing an extra watch? Don't you only need one to see what time it is?" and, therefore, imply that the extra watch is just for bling.
> 
> Of course, this ignores those who might wear a watch plus a basic Fitbit band -- but at least their purposes are different and don't overlap, and a fitness band is much smaller and doesn't compete for space as much.


I agree that if women can wear multiple bracelets, then men can wear multiple watches. I wear my Breitling and a Fitbit on the other wrist.


----------



## ronalddheld

It may be the trend to wear a watch and Fitbit might foster the acceptance of wearing two watches.


----------



## ItnStln

ronalddheld said:


> It may be the trend to wear a watch and Fitbit might foster the acceptance of wearing two watches.


The Fitbit is closer in stride to a bracelet than an Apple Watch is.


----------



## Blackranger3d

ItnStln said:


> The Fitbit is closer in stride to a bracelet than an Apple Watch is.


Correct. Did the Fitbit combo for a while but then wen all the way smart watch only.


----------



## Ron521

I admittedly have, on rare occasions, worn two solar watches when I felt that both could use a charge...but otherwise, wearing two watches seems redundant...a woman might wear multiple bracelets, but I don't think that's a very good argument in favor of multiple watches...are we saying we are trying to be more feminine?

If the information you want is available on a single watch, what, other than showing off, is the point of wearing a second timepiece?

When someone says "I wear two watches", THIS is the first guy I think of....(for those not familiar with the original TV show, he wore both a wristwatch and a pocket watch, and averaged their readings)


----------



## ItnStln

Blackranger3d said:


> Correct. Did the Fitbit combo for a while but then wen all the way smart watch only.


I started with the Fitbit combo but I went smart watch all the way too, but after a month or so I missed wearing an actual watch so I went back to the Fitbit combo.


----------



## Blackranger3d

Brad Fio said:


> I wore an original fitbit on my opposite wrist for awhile but ultimately stopped, it hit everything since it was on my dominate wrist and I just didn't like the combo.


yes awkward..


----------



## stevebarajas18

Rebnats said:


> Hi, Just curious, I love my conventional watches but would like the ability of smart watch for notifications, fitness tracking etc. So I would not give up wearing the former and wondered how it would look say wearing Apple Watch 38mm on my right wrist, whilst keeping the conventional watch on my left. Is this kind of dumb or a good solution.
> In this situation I would disable the raise wrist display on the Apple Watch.


www.wearchronos.com I bought one and it works ok for Android because it's still in beta but fully functional in iOS

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asteele711

I wore a Fitbit on my right wrist and a conventional watch on my left for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR




----------



## ItnStln

asteele711 said:


> I wore a Fitbit on my right wrist and a conventional watch on my left for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I did too until my Fitbit broke. Now I'm wearing my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ by itself until I get a new Fitbit.


----------



## Fraga

I've contemplated doing it but thought it would look silly. Main reason was because I miss wearing my mechanical watches. The AW is cool but there is something about it that wore off really quickly for me. I mean, I appreciate its functions and the fact that it got me checking my phone a lot less since I got it but I don't see the AW as a watch per say.


----------



## ItnStln

Fraga said:


> I mean, I appreciate its functions and the fact that it got me checking my phone a lot less since I got it but I don't see the AW as a watch per say.


Agreed


----------



## kurtj29

Men should wear a wedding ring (if married), one watch and clufflinks (if appropriate) - that’s pretty much it. No bracelets, or necklaces or additional rings or beads or anything else. 2 watches and or a watch and a Fitbit you look weird. Pick one watch, wear it. If you want to wear a mechanical - keep your phone with you.

What would John Wayne say if you showed up wearing 2 watches to his foxhole? I tell you what - he would not say anything, he would look down at your hands, see the 2 watches, get that look on his face, then he would throw you out and you would get shot by the Germans and then John would say - “Got what you deserved.” (Just kidding)


----------



## BarracksSi

kurtj29 said:


> What would John Wayne say if you showed up wearing 2 watches to his foxhole? I tell you what - he would not say anything, he would look down at your hands, see the 2 watches, get that look on his face, then he would throw you out and you would get shot by the Germans and then John would say - "Got what you deserved." (Just kidding)


I'd hope Sergeant Wayne, for his own sake, would snap the f*ck to attention and salute his General!

:-D


----------



## kurtj29

LOL, But come on, that looks strange. They don’t even match. That is a mess. Looks like either a Rolex DateJust or DayDate, can’t see and a cheap Seiko Diver. Shaking my head.


----------



## BarracksSi

kurtj29 said:


> LOL, But come on, that looks strange. They don't even match. That is a mess. Looks like either a Rolex DateJust or DayDate, can't see and a cheap Seiko Diver. Shaking my head.


Yup, a Day-Date, and supposedly the Seiko was set to Iraq time. 
(or something like that)


----------



## ItnStln

BarracksSi said:


> I'd hope Sergeant Wayne, for his own sake, would snap the f*ck to attention and salute his General!
> 
> :-D


General Schwartzkopf was a great general!


----------



## ItnStln

BarracksSi said:


> Yup, a Day-Date, and supposedly the Seiko was set to Iraq time.
> (or something like that)


That would make sense but everywhere I've been there's been clocks in the room with all of the different times.


----------



## BarracksSi

ItnStln said:


> That would make sense but everywhere I've been there's been clocks in the room with all of the different times.


No walls for clocks here, though:


----------



## ItnStln

BarracksSi said:


> No walls for clocks here, though:


That's true!


----------



## scentedlead

I admit I did this on a recent trip to Asia. On those 14-hour plane trips, I turn off my phone and use only my tablet so that when the plane lands, my phone has a full battery. I wanted to do the same with the AW and keep it off, but I still wanted to know what time it was. Plus, I didn’t have a watch case, and thought my watches would be safer on my wrist than in my already stuffed bag. I had the quartz watch facing the outside of my wrist and the AW facing the inside of my wrist.

But I wouldn’t want to do that outside of that situation. With my AW on, I really have no need for a second watch. It’s just too redundant.

(No, I am not that person who wears their neck pillow at the airport—even if I am mighty tempted to.)


----------



## player67

kurtj29 said:


> Men should wear a wedding ring (if married), one watch and clufflinks (if appropriate) - that's pretty much it. No bracelets, or necklaces or additional rings or beads or anything else. 2 watches and or a watch and a Fitbit you look weird. Pick one watch, wear it. If you want to wear a mechanical - keep your phone with you.
> 
> What would John Wayne say if you showed up wearing 2 watches to his foxhole? I tell you what - he would not say anything, he would look down at your hands, see the 2 watches, get that look on his face, then he would throw you out and you would get shot by the Germans and then John would say - "Got what you deserved." (Just kidding)


Lel


----------



## aelb771

I knew someone who wore a rolex on one wrist, and an Apple Watch on the other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz

Would love to see an "Apple Watch Band" similar to the fitbit's of the world that would give you maybe not the entire AW collection of apps but provides the necessities for working out (gps, HR), sports, etc. That way I could wear the AW band on the right arm and a nice mechanical throughout the day on the left. My issue now is if I want to wear the mechanical I usually just toss the AW in my gym bag. Can't make myself wear both. 

First world problems.


----------



## Tonystix

I don't, but I have seen someone doing it.


----------



## deediver

I always wear a mechanical watch and when I need the function of an AW I’ll wear it on the other wrist. They serve two different functions and I don’t do it all the time.


----------



## fast08

Isnt there a watch strap from Sinn where you can count an apple watch at where the buckle should be 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

fast08 said:


> Isnt there a watch strap from Sinn where you can count an apple watch at where the buckle should be
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Found it lol









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

Haha!

I’d have to wear the Sinn on the underside of the wrist otherwise something would get scratched / glass cracked ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

fast08 said:


> Found it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What I'm not totally confident about is whether Sinn planned for the magnets inside the AW's caseback (or the magnetic charging puck it uses).


----------



## fast08

Good question. Although I think the magnet is in the charging plug. So at least day day use there shouldn't be an issue. But then again who in the right mind would do this lol 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

fast08 said:


> Good question. Although I think the magnet is in the charging plug. So at least day day use there shouldn't be an issue. But then again who in the right mind would do this lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No, there's a magnet inside the watch, too. You can stick it to a refrigerator.


----------



## fast08

Ah.. thanks for pointing it out , did the experiment myself


BarracksSi said:


> No, there's a magnet inside the watch, too. You can stick it to a refrigerator.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

With the introduction of new, very useful health measures in the 4th gen AW, I have started asking myself this question. Having reached a certain age and having a family history of heart disease, having the functionality of the AW (ECG, etc.) would be objectively beneficial. At the same time, I love mechanical watches would not want to sacrifice the joy that they bring me. Perhaps one of the benefits of having reached that same "certain age" is that I do not really care what other people think of my wrist-wear. If I get one, I will wear the AW for my heart. I will continue to wear my mechanicals for my soul.


----------



## umarrajs

BarracksSi said:


> What I'm not totally confident about is whether Sinn planned for the magnets inside the AW's caseback (or the magnetic charging puck it uses).


This particular Sinn watch (+ many other models they make) are Antimagnetic up to 80,000 A/m.....so no worries. I myself wear a Sinn which is made from submarine steel that is amagnetic and cannot get magnetized. I will get this strap combo if I finally buy an Apple watch (AW4?).............BTW it is sold out at Watchbuys (Sinn USA & Canada dealer.....so folks are using this).


----------



## JuanPablo046

For me, wearing two watches, feels to flashy


----------



## robmellor

I think this would hurt look silly.


----------

